# Towing System Installer For My Toad



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Im sure its been done to death on here but i cant find it anywhere (sorry!!!)  

Can anyone recommend a man( or woman :wink: for that matter!!) to fit me a towing system to my proposed toad. 

I have a Toyota Rav 4 in mind (although not actually bought one yet!! 8O ) and wonder if anyone has one of these and can tell me how good they are as a toad and how much i cost to have a towing system fitted to it. Any advice on a good 4 seater toad car also much appreciated.

Also recommendations of a good fitter/supplier of towing systems preferable in the Northwest or mobile service would be much appreciated.

Many thanks in advance

Dazzer


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

suggest you check with a toyota dealer that it is ok to tow 4wheels down. also, check weight ok re max train weight and hitch limits. there are 3 main suppliers of a-frames that i know of: towtal in stoke, chris cox in birmingham(does collections) and car-a-tow in hampshire (have agents). 

des


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

towing a toyota RAV4 on an a frame is a definite no-no, RAV4's are permanent four wheel drive and hence cannot be flat towed, If you want to tow a small 4x4 you can tow a suzuki vitara providing it's prior to approx 2003. We had an automatic vitara, the handbook even had instructions for towing behind an RV, all we had to do was stop every 200 miles and start the engine to lubricate the transfer box.
cheers Duncan.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Found quite a few posts around regarding towing a RAV4 which doesnt seem to be a problem. Ive spoken to Toyota who basically dont know!!!

Have a look at http://www.rv.net/forum/Index.cfm/fuseaction/thread/tid/14450535.cfm

this seems to cover the subject quite well regarding the RAV but i could still do with contact phone numbers/websites for the towing system installers please.

Thanks

Dazzer


----------

